# Police Clearance Certificate - Yes or No and which ones?



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

There have been rumours flying around that the DHA are rejecting visa applications because of missing police clearance certificates, even when these were not supplied because the applicant has been living in the country for less than a year. Is this really true and how can they just randomly make this decision without any amendment to the legislation?

There is also a clause in the law that I can't wrap my head around, it says "(provided that the certificate shall not be required from a foreign country in the case of renewal or extension of a visa but from the republic)". What does that mean? My partner will be applying for a renewal at VFS, does this clause mean he doesn't need pcc's from any foreign countries?

My interpretation is this: My partner has only been in the country since May and therefore doesn't need an SA police certificate. He also doesn't need one from the only other country he has ever resided for more than 12 months, Italy, because he is applying for a renewal. Can anybody explain to me why my interpretation is incorrect, if indeed it is?

Thank you.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Klipspringer said:


> There have been rumours flying around that the DHA are rejecting visa applications because of missing police clearance certificates, even when these were not supplied because the applicant has been living in the country for less than a year. Is this really true and how can they just randomly make this decision without any amendment to the legislation?
> 
> There is also a clause in the law that I can't wrap my head around, it says "(provided that the certificate shall not be required from a foreign country in the case of renewal or extension of a visa but from the republic)". What does that mean? My partner will be applying for a renewal at VFS, does this clause mean he doesn't need pcc's from any foreign countries?
> 
> ...


Hi

Your interpretation is correct but I suggest you get PCC from SA, Italy and your partners country of Origin to avoid disappointment, this adjudicators don't really know what they are doing


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

the important PCC in the case of a renewal of a critical skills visa is the SA one, even if he has been in SA for less than a year.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

joe117 said:


> the important PCC in the case of a renewal of a critical skills visa is the SA one, even if he has been in SA for less than a year.


Joe, what you are saying goes against the legislation. Are we to take the legislation with a pinch of salt? Surely that would leave the field wide open for abuse and exploitation. 

What if we just added in a copy of the appropriate page from the immigration law for the officials, marked clearly with highlights? Surely they can't ignore that!

I'm so tired of paying with my time and money for other people's whims in this whole visa process. If it's not SAQA with their extortionist courier fees and ridiculous practice of cancellation of services for one outstanding document, then it's the councils or VFS or DHA again. It's one thing to spend all this effort and time on documents that are truly required, but when you have to do stupid things just because there are people that can't read, it becomes a bit farcical.

Surely if everyone keeps handing in documents that are not required by law, the DHA officials will never learn that they are doing the wrong thing.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

hi klipsringer,

I understand your frustrations.In truth Home Affairs officials are supposed to abide by the legislation but unfortunately in practice thay does not always happen.


----------



## j0ty (Apr 23, 2014)

I think I was very lucky. I was in SA for 11 months when I went to apply for my Visitor's Visa 11(6) with work endorsement. I provided my home country's PCC but not the SA. I told the officer at VFS I was in SA for less than 1 year. After reading that many people's applications were rejected because of missing SA's PCC, I got afraid. In the end, my permit was approved (without a SA PCC). Maybe I am few of the lucky ones.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

If you can, get the PCC for SA. Appeals will cost you money and time. 

With the mayhem in DHA, you may find yourself looking at an appeal when you had a chance to avoid it.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

How can one find out when your police clearance certificate can be collected? Website says the PCC has been finalised, but I wanted to call to make sure I can send a courier to pick it up. Unfortunately nobody in Pretoria is picking up the phone, though. Have tried to call several times this week and the phone just rings and rings and rings after you get the first recorded voice message.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Found this on the internet and it refers to SA PCC

*Your certificate is usually ready for courier or collection after the 3rd working day it shows finalised on the system.*


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You can also email: [email protected]


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> You can also email: [email protected]


I did about a week and a half ago and still no reply.


----------



## kaybee1818 (Dec 18, 2014)

Klipspringer, what ended up happening with your partner's application? Did you provide the police clearance certificates for all 3 countries? And what was the result? I'm in the same situation, about to renew my visa, and dreading the idea of obtaining police clearances from 3 countries...


----------

